# How do you make Sodium Metabisulfite



## hosef (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi, How do you make SMB.












Title edited by Lou


----------



## Noxx (Feb 15, 2009)

Would be a bit complicated to make SMB (Sodium Metabi*sulfite*)

Why don't you purchase some from a wine making store or from eBay ?


----------



## butcher (Feb 15, 2009)

you usually buy sodium metabisulfite, check places that sell supplies to make wine or beer, sodium sulfite works similar, you can make ferrous sulfate, with Iron and sulfuric acid, there is information on forum for that, or it can be bought at garden centers. 

with these chemicals pay attention to suffix --ate --ite --ide
there are many chemicals we use for processing these metals, and some mixtures can be very dangerous, search forum and you will see them and some sources, study the safety of these,
you will need to find the process you intend to use, and study it well before, you start dumping chemicals together, learn proper disposal methods also. most of this is a learning process, the little gold you get will be secondary, and if you dont learn you dont get gold.and can harm yourself and others, so start studying and reading so you can get them pretty metals.


----------



## hosef (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh, sorry. I meant the precipitant used to get the gold out after I am done with the AP.


----------



## butcher (Feb 15, 2009)

that what we are talking about.


----------



## Lou (Feb 16, 2009)

Sulfur dioxide is the acid anhydride of the weak acid, sulfurous acid. This can react with bases to form a salt. The salt is unstable enough that it hydrolyzes with water, so a strong excess of SO2 would be needed to ensure an efficient reaction.

Perhaps an easier synthesis would be to dissolve up NaOH into MeOH and saturate it with sulfur dioxide and then evaporate off the methanol. 


Lou


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 16, 2009)

hosef said:


> Oh, sorry. I meant the precipitant used to get the gold out after I am done with the AP.



You shouldn't have any gold to precipitate from your AP. If you do, your doing something wrong.. :?


----------



## hosef (Feb 16, 2009)

I get so mixed up. I meant AuCl3


----------

